# What kind of beer do you like to drink?



## Robert59 (Apr 23, 2020)

I've been trying new beer's and one is Southern Pecan which I bought at Sam's.

https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/10990/22343/


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 23, 2020)

This one has  become my fav of late


----------



## HazyDavey (Apr 23, 2020)

Lost Coast Tangerine Wheat has been my go to beer after a hard day at the keyboard..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 23, 2020)

Any free stuff and Bud..


----------



## StarSong (Apr 23, 2020)

Stella, Corona, Sleeman's Ale (when someone brings it to me from Toronto), plus some local craft beers.  Hoping they'll still be in business when the restrictions are lifted.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 23, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Stella, Corona, Sleeman's Ale (when someone brings it to me from Toronto), plus some local craft beers.  Hoping they'll still be in business when the restrictions are lifted.


Corona will still be around....


----------



## StarSong (Apr 23, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Corona will still be around....


I was referring to the craft beers from local breweries.  The others will surely weather this storm.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 23, 2020)

Root beer


----------



## Pecos (Apr 23, 2020)

I like plain old regular Budweiser. All these specialty beers and the strongly flavored brews don't do a thing for me.

Besides, I love their horses and their commercials. If you are luck enough to ever watch them perform at a rodeo, it will commit you to their beer for a long time.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 23, 2020)

I grew up in Denver, and it was considered a "rite of passage" to go to the Coors brewery in Golden, Co., on our 18th birthdays, and get our first "legal" beer.  Then, I went to Germany for 4 years, and got quite attached to the beer over there.  When I came back to the States, drinking U.S. beer seemed almost like flavored water.  One of our favorite casinos has a micro brewery, and I occasionally sample one of their beers, but that's about it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 23, 2020)

Nothing special these days I look for low carb light beer in small cans or bottles

Here is one that I was not impressed with, only five more bottles to go!


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm a Bud Light Fella... But known, never to turn down any brew...


----------



## Keesha (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Robert59 (Apr 23, 2020)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 100699View attachment 100700


This reminds me of A&W near where I lived in Michigan years ago. 
https://awrestaurants.com/


----------



## Keesha (Apr 23, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> This reminds me of A&W near where I lived in Michigan years ago.
> https://awrestaurants.com/


It’s GOOD stuff.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 23, 2020)

I have a glass or two every summer with my husband, but it has to have tomato juice in it.

My husband beer of choice is Labatt's Blue.


----------



## asp3 (Apr 29, 2020)

I have lots of different favorites.  We have a number of local brewpubs and micro breweries in the area so what I generally love to do is to get a sampler of what they're serving.  Generally I prefer stouts, porters and amber ales however I also like some saisons and blonde beers.  My favorite beer ever is Blondie Bock from Mammoth Brewery in Mammoth Lakes, CA.  Unfortunately I can't get it here locally.  It's a blond bock aged in bourbon barrels.  Yum!


----------



## drifter (May 5, 2020)

I had a beer about three years ago whioe dinneer was cooking. It was a Mexican beer.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 5, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> This one has  become my fav of late
> 
> View attachment 100619



My favorite beer is bock, though I'm a Shiner gal.     I also love a Corona.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 5, 2020)

Brand name don't care, it has to be hot, working hard. As in splitting fire wood.


----------



## Pinky (May 5, 2020)

Can't drink beer. Found out I'm allergic to something in it - in my 20's. What a bummer .. drinking Coke while everyone else was passing the jug around 

Hubby likes Heineken and a few Japanese beers.


----------



## Gardenlover (May 5, 2020)

A little pricey, but I'm worth it.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 5, 2020)

The last beer I had was ???  Can't even recall the name of it...  I recall the one before that was Michelob Ultra which wasn't bad and low carb, too.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 5, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> The last beer I had was ???  Can't even recall the name of it...  I recall the one before that was Michelob Ultra which wasn't bad and low carb, too.


Ruthanne. I have to mask the beer with tomato juice when I drink it, and even then I only have a glass or two over the summer.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 5, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Ruthanne. I have to mask the beer with tomato juice when I drink it, and even then I only have a glass or two over the summer.


You must really dislike the taste of beer.  I think beer is an acquired taste that's for sure.  Some beer also tastes plain stale...yuck..


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 5, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> You must really dislike the taste of beer.  I think beer is an acquired taste that's for sure.  Some beer also tastes plain stale...yuck..


You hit it right on the head, Ruthanne! With tomato juice I find it has a nice balance, both refreshing along with a bubbly zip, but on it's own I find beer bitter.


----------



## AnnieA (May 5, 2020)

Redbridge since my Celiac diagnosis since it's sorghum based.  Used to love plain 'ole Bud Light.


----------



## MarciKS (May 5, 2020)

i'm not a big beer fan either. however, if i'm gonna drink beer it has to be corona premier.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> i'm not a big beer fan either. however, if i'm gonna drink beer it has to be corona premier.


With a lemon or lime wedge?


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2020)

We usually like Miller High Life or Foster's.


----------



## MarciKS (May 5, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> With a lemon or lime wedge?



Neither. I like it just the way it is.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 6, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> You hit it right on the head, Ruthanne! With tomato juice I find it has a nice balance, both refreshing along with a bubbly zip, but on it's own I find beer bitter.


I've never had it with tomato juice..I have to give that a try!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 6, 2020)

I just recalled the last beer I had...







and before that it was...


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 6, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I've never had it with tomato juice..I have to give that a try!


Ruthanne, please do, not only does the tomato juice offer a different slant to the flavour, it actually makes for a refreshing drink.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 6, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Ruthanne, please do, not only does the tomato juice offer a different slant to the flavour, it actually makes for a refreshing drink.


okay, you got me sold.  Going to order some tomato juice from the grocery delivery..I already have V8 juice..I wonder if that would be good, too?


----------



## Lewkat (May 6, 2020)

I like a good ice cold Pilsner on and uber hot day.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 6, 2020)

What kind of beer do you like to drink?

An open one!!!     .


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 6, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> okay, you got me sold.  Going to order some tomato juice from the grocery delivery..I already have V8 juice..I wonder if that would be good, too?


V8 will be more than great! Even better than regular tomato juice! 

Do you drink the sodium reduced version of V8?


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

I tried some of this stuff called Redd's. It was apple flavored beer?? Awful stuff. Back when I was 18 I used to love grape beer. I think it was called Malt Duck? Used to come in these little 8 oz. bottles or maybe 12, I don't know. I just drank them by the case.


----------



## Lewkat (May 6, 2020)

My son bought me some new beer named Brooklyn.  It is delicious.


----------



## Ladybj (May 6, 2020)

I am a Chardonnay and red wine (Pinor) kind of lady


----------



## jujube (May 6, 2020)

My favorite is the kind that someone else pays for....

I wouldn't call myself a big beer aficionado, but I do like to go to craft breweries, especially if there is entertainment, and try something new.  I really like the beers with a grapefruit hint, which is odd because I hate grapefruit.  The trouble with falling in love with a  beer in a  brewpub is that it's hard to find it out of the area.  Example:  there's a great Oyster City Hooter Brown brewed in Apalachicola hat goes down the hatch like velvet, but it's hard to find.

I had a local beer in Costa Rica which was very heavy on the ginger, which everyone else in the group absolutely hated, but I could have sat and drank it all night.


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

I've never gone to any tastings. Mostly because I have no sober ride home. I'm usually the designated driver.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 6, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Ruthanne. I have to mask the beer with tomato juice when I drink it, and even then I only have a glass or two over the summer.


I spent a year in Kansas in 1966-67 and "red beers" were very popular there. It was draft beer with tomato juice in it. I don't recall if I ever tried one.


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2020)

This is one Kansan that doesn't like red beer.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 6, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I spent a year in Kansas in 1966-67 and "red beers" were very popular there. It was draft beer with tomato juice in it. I don't recall if I ever tried one.


Oh, do give it a try sometime, FM, my bet is you'll love it!


----------



## Camper6 (May 7, 2020)

I try all kinds of beer from all over the world. I'm favouring beer from Holland right now. Reason? Good taste and inexpensive.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 7, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> V8 will be more than great! Even better than regular tomato juice!
> 
> Do you drink the sodium reduced version of V8?


Yes I do and I really like it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 7, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes I do and I really like it.


Good for you, the reduced version is much healthier.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 7, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Good for you, the reduced version is much healthier.


I agree and that's just what I need since I have to limit my sodium intake.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 7, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I agree and that's just what I need since I have to limit my sodium intake.


Honestly, when it comes to sodium intake, there's a whole lot of us that need to limit that.


----------



## jujube (May 7, 2020)

I went to college in Virginia for a while and there was this absolutely awful beer that you could get for $3.78 a case (24 bottles) with a $2 deposit.  It was pure horse pi$$ but it was cheap and you could get as drunk on it as you could on expensive beer.  When you were yarking it up in the bushes at midnight, it didn't really make any difference in price.

It was very popular for parties put on by poor students, needless to say.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 7, 2020)

jujube said:


> I went to college in Virginia for a while and there was this absolutely awful beer that you could get for $3.78 a case (24 bottles) with a $2 deposit.  It was pure horse pi$$ but it was cheap and you could get as drunk on it as you could on expensive beer.  When you were yarking it up in the bushes at midnight, it didn't really make any difference in price.
> 
> It was very popular for parties put on by poor students, needless to say.


ROFLMAO!

My husband (when we were dating), used to drink an old-stock beer, it was much higher in alcohol volume and tasted like acid. Seeking to get a little buzz going for myself, I'd plug my nose and literally chew the beer down, one mouthful at a time, and just one bottle, and I still remember the horrid taste to this day. So bad...


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2020)

Only the ones you're buying.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 8, 2020)

It was a black day in Horndean when Gales brewery closed. It had been in the same family of many generations and they brewed what was regarded as one of Britain's best real ales - HSB (Horndean special bitter).  Oh how I miss that.

Now I mainly drink Belgian Trappist beers, although many now are mass produced.
Of  British beers, my favourite is "Bishop's Finger"  - named after the signposts that pointed the way for pilgrims going to Canterbury.

I don't care for most "lagers" - or lager style drinks - and I don't like cold beer.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 8, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> It was a black day in Horndean when Gales brewery closed. It had been in the same family of many generations and they brewed what was regarded as one of Britain's best real ales - HSB (Horndean special bitter).  Oh how I miss that.
> 
> Now I mainly drink Belgian Trappist beers, although many now are mass produced.
> Of  British beers, my favourite is "Bishop's Finger"  - named after the signposts that pointed the way for pilgrims going to Canterbury.
> ...


You mean you like warm beer?


----------



## IrisSenior (May 8, 2020)

We I was younger and camping, I ran out of rum and coke so I had a Colt 45 - it wasn't bad but then maybe I had too many rum and cokes by that time.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 8, 2020)

IrisSenior said:


> I had too many rum and cokes by that time.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 8, 2020)

The only beer I ever drink.



All others PALE by comparison!


----------



## Lakeland living (May 8, 2020)

Rarely drink beer unless it is really really hot. However I do cook with it..my favorite is beer can chicken.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 8, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Rarely drink beer unless it is really really hot.


Hot beer??? .


----------



## Lakeland living (May 8, 2020)

No Ken N Tx, very hot temperatures needed to enjoy a cold beer.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 8, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> No Ken N Tx, very hot temperatures needed to enjoy a cold beer.


LOL< J/K


----------



## Ruthanne (May 9, 2020)

@Aunt Marg I tried the the V8 with a Michelob Ultra and it sure improved the taste.  Thanks for that tip!


----------

